# Rangemaster project



## Gordo (Nov 4, 2019)

Good call on this one.  Everyone should have a Rangemaster/Red Rooster/Brian May/Naga Viper in their arsenal.  Hit up Smallbear for a nice selection of Germaniums.  One way ticket to Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 5, 2019)

Gordo said:


> One way ticket to Rory Gallagher


...with a short layover at the crossroads


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 11, 2020)

made these vipers and stuck them in 1590a enclosures. This one uses 2n2222 transistors.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 14, 2020)

Snug fit!  One more hole to drill.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 14, 2020)

That's impressive and extra points for the modular connectors


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Snug fit!  One more hole to drill.


Yup for the power supply


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 17, 2020)

I knew you weren't getting a battery in there!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I knew you weren't getting a battery in there!


3 x CR2032.... challenge accepted!


----------

